# A Doctor Dies and goes to Heaven



## thomasyoung (Aug 19, 2009)

This Doctor dies and goes to Heaven. He sees the Pearly Gates with St. Peter at the entrance.

He also sees a very long line to get in. He tries to just walk in. St. Pater says, “You have to stand in line just like everyone else”. The doctor says “But I’m a Doctor!!”  In which St. Peter tells him that up here everybody is equal and that he still has to go to the back to the end of the line. The doctor begrudgingly goes to the end of the line and waits his turn to get in. Pretty soon he sees some old man wearing a long white tunic, long white beard and has a stethoscope draped over his shoulders. He also see him just walk right through, so he goes to St. Peter and says, “Why did you let that doctor in but you make me wait? St. Peter says, “Oh that’s God, He just thinks he’s a doctor!!!”

Thomas


----------



## beer-b-q (Aug 19, 2009)

*ROFLMAO...*


----------

